# Trout Limit This Morning



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2018)

Water is cooling down. Finding them a little shallower. Put 4 in the boat pretty fast. Picked up what should have been number 5 at about 9:30 but it shook the hook about 8 feet from the boat. After an hour of no action I decided to move the boat to another location. I picked up number 5 for the limit while I was pulling everything in. 14" and up. One is a fatty. 




Water was pretty calm




First one this morning


----------



## DaleH (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice! As soon as I saw the post title ... I knew it was you who had been out _on the water_ ...


----------



## JNG (Nov 14, 2018)

Fantastic! Are they stocked or native? We have very limited stockings here. I really enjoy fishing for them.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2018)

These are stockers (truck trout - haha). This lake charges a fishing fee 100% of which goes towards stocking the lake. They do a pretty good job IMO. There are some german browns in this lake but I've never picked one up. 

Kind of funny. There is now a group at my wife's work that want these fish. So, Mrs Ldubs will keep one and take the other four to give away at work.


----------

